# Shell Vacation Club



## bastroum (Mar 21, 2013)

I am currently staying at the Ilikai at a Shell Vacation Timeshare Unit on a VRI Exchange. The unit is a studio with full kitchen sleeps 4. Can someone tell me how SVC works and how many points you need to stay in this unit?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's about 5K points for that unit.


----------



## Picker57 (Mar 27, 2013)

*SVC Website*

Does anyone have a clue to what's going on with the SVC website?  Every time I've tried to get into Account Balance or Point & Play during the night I get an error message (code 2 and code 6). I've asked about it and I'm told it's their maintenance time. Does this happen EVERY night? Why the hell can't they say "maintenance" instead of the screwy "multiple accounts" and "no active membership" messages that pop up?  Every time we do a presentation with them we're told that website overhaul is in the plans.   Yeah...right!  As much as we like Shell, their website is really annoying. 

                              --------Zach


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wyndham and WorldMark sites are not available at night either.  It's not a huge deal to me.  But I wish I could still access II in the middle of the night without going through the Shell portal.  If anyone knows how to do that, let me know.


----------



## MarkoC (Jan 3, 2014)

I currently own 4500 SVC points and am thinking about picking some more up on the resale market.  I looked on Ebay and it appears that people are basically giving them away.  Has anyone purchased any resale points and if so is there any disadvantage to doing so?  Obviously I can expect my MF to go up.  Would I be able to combine the resale points into my existing membership or would they be considered a separate membership?  Would the maintenance fee be based on on the total number of points or would they just add the two separate MFs together?

Additionally, I am curious about how it works using SVC points for flights or rental cars?  In the past I have always assumed that this would be an inefficient use of my points but if I basically get the points for nothing other than the MF would this still be true?

Thanks!


----------



## presley (Jan 3, 2014)

MarkoC said:


> I currently own 4500 SVC points and am thinking about picking some more up on the resale market.  I looked on Ebay and it appears that people are basically giving them away.  Has anyone purchased any resale points and if so is there any disadvantage to doing so?  Obviously I can expect my MF to go up.  Would I be able to combine the resale points into my existing membership or would they be considered a separate membership?  Would the maintenance fee be based on on the total number of points or would they just add the two separate MFs together?
> 
> Additionally, I am curious about how it works using SVC points for flights or rental cars?  In the past I have always assumed that this would be an inefficient use of my points but if I basically get the points for nothing other than the MF would this still be true?
> 
> Thanks!


Resale points don't transfer to airfare, cars, etc.  

Combining accounts is easy and saves on annual dues a bit, but they need to be from same club type.  Such as if you currently own Hawaii club, you would only be able to add Hawaii club to same account.  However, since you have developer points, you may wish to keep accounts different to maintain the benefits of airfare, hotels, cars.... those are bad deals, but that's for you to decide.  

And, yes, on Ebay you can buy a loaded account for $1. including transfer fees and current annual dues.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2014)

Most ebay timeshare units/points (and most resale timeshares) are MUCH, MUCH lower than a developer purchase. I had a 1750 Shell contract GIVEN to me with a year of points bank and the current year's points available plus all the transfer/closing fees paid.

I "won" a 4500 Shell point ebay offering for my same club for $5. (FIVE DOLLARS) where all closing and transfer costs paid by seller. Those points will be added into my current use years (aligned is the proper term), but a different club would have put me into a different member number (did not want that).

I have booked a vacation stay in the AZ club for March 2014 ONLINE with no problem. Next trip, I will have enough points so my relatives won't have to sleep on the sofa bed (or won't I have to turn the surplus relatives away).


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 3, 2014)

Since Shell is now a Wyndham TS company  I'm moving this thread to the wyndham board.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2014)

Yah let's blend a third system, with a third set of rules into a single thread to further confuse the continuity of discussion, just because they have the same obnoxious parent company

 YMMV


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Yah let's blend a third system, with a third set of rules into a single thread to further confuse the continuity of discussion, just because they have the same obnoxious parent company
> 
> YMMV



This is appropriate to merge Wyndham Vacation Ownership groups into this forum.  I have heard it said that the new concept in Wyndham is a "One Company" approach for long term changes with particular attention towards a better integration of the Hotel Group with the Timeshare group.  

I do not believe this is happening anytime soon.  However a number of threads have emerged pertaining to Shell Vacation Resorts, Shell Vacation Resort affiliates, Club Wyndham Pass, and Club Wyndham Access programs have a greater relationship between each other.

If it were up to me, I would jump the gun and also add the Wyndham Hotel Operations as welcome members of this forum - preferably as a sub-forum.  If the sub-forum were created, special attention should be to include all the Hotel Hotel Brand names.

Or, in the alternative, kick us newly branded "Fairfield Owners" into the sub-forum.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Yah let's blend a third system, with a third set of rules into a single thread to further confuse the continuity of discussion, just because they have the same obnoxious parent company
> 
> YMMV



You mean sub-forum for individual system under Wyndham vacation ownership forum will work better?


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 3, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> You mean sub-forum for individual system under Wyndham vacation ownership forum will work better?



That would work very well if all of the Wyndham Vacation Ownership systems were included.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> That would work very well if all of the Wyndham Vacation Ownership systems were included.



Wyndham vacation ownership

---Worldmark
---club Wyndham
---shell
----

If die heart wm expert and anti-Wyndham fan feel confused, it is pretty clear change is likely needed for clarity...


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 4, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> Wyndham vacation ownership
> 
> ---Worldmark
> ---club Wyndham
> ...



The following link is how Wyndham Worldwide describes their brands.  

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/about-wyndham-worldwide/our-brands


----------



## MarkoC (Jan 6, 2014)

presley said:


> Resale points don't transfer to airfare, cars, etc.
> 
> Combining accounts is easy and saves on annual dues a bit, but they need to be from same club type.  Such as if you currently own Hawaii club, you would only be able to add Hawaii club to same account.  However, since you have developer points, you may wish to keep accounts different to maintain the benefits of airfare, hotels, cars.... those are bad deals, but that's for you to decide.
> 
> And, yes, on Ebay you can buy a loaded account for $1. including transfer fees and current annual dues.


Thanks for the info.  Do you know if I maintain separate accounts whether I can use points from both to make a reservation or am I only able to use the points independently?


----------



## presley (Jan 6, 2014)

MarkoC said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do you know if I maintain separate accounts whether I can use points from both to make a reservation or am I only able to use the points independently?



You can transfer your points to your other account as needed.  I'm not familiar at all with that process or if there is a fee for that.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anybody out there that has attended a sales pitch lately and can they share what, if anything, they are saying about possible access to Wyndham Resorts?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing is going to change, according to Court, a very pleasant gentleman at the Anaheim tour.  He said the systems will remain completely separate.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nothing is going to change, according to Court, a very pleasant gentleman at the Anaheim tour.  He said the systems will remain completely separate.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nothing is going to change, according to Court, a very pleasant gentleman at the Anaheim tour. He said the systems will remain completely separate.


 
Nothing will change, except possibly the fees.  And hopefully the crappy website.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Nothing will change, except possibly the fees.  And hopefully the crappy website.



Thanks for the update.  Do you have a source for the comment?


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the update. Do you have a source for the comment?


 
I was being tongue in cheek.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I was being tongue in cheek.



You may want to go to the website, appears they deleted the initial notice from the Old Shell Management to the owners, or at least I could not find it.  The members directory did show up.  They appear to have a bunch of web conference type of activity for member benefits.


----------



## slabeaume (Mar 26, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wyndham and WorldMark sites are not available at night either.  It's not a huge deal to me.  But I wish I could still access II in the middle of the night without going through the Shell portal.  If anyone knows how to do that, let me know.



I check II from time to time by going directly to their website at intervalworld.com .  I got an account number with them years ago for our Worldmark account.  Our membership has since expired, but I can still get on there and check what's out there.  It just reminds me that my membership needs to be renewed.


----------



## kashicaat (Mar 27, 2014)

presley said:


> Resale points don't transfer to airfare, cars, etc.
> 
> Combining accounts is easy and saves on annual dues a bit, but they need to be from same club type.  Such as if you currently own Hawaii club, you would only be able to add Hawaii club to same account.  However, since you have developer points, you may wish to keep accounts different to maintain the benefits of airfare, hotels, cars.... those are bad deals, but that's for you to decide.
> 
> And, yes, on Ebay you can buy a loaded account for $1. including transfer fees and current annual dues.



We've bought Shell resale...and this is our third year of ownership. You CAN transfer resale points for airfare, car rental, etc. I've done it several times for airfare and car rental. 

You can never reach 'elite' status, which changes April 1 anyway. I think there are some other things you 'can't do', but I haven't bumped into those issues yet.


----------



## presley (Mar 27, 2014)

kashicaat said:


> We've bought Shell resale...and this is our third year of ownership. You CAN transfer resale points for airfare, car rental, etc. I've done it several times for airfare and car rental.



How do you do that?  Do you just call Shell and have them do a conversion?


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 1, 2014)

presley said:


> How do you do that?  Do you just call Shell and have them do a conversion?



They should be able to do it or tell you how.


----------

